# Honda motor log splitter parts



## Mpl127 (Mar 25, 2022)

Didn’t know which thread to post this on, but I went and bought a recoil start, a carburetor, carburetor gasket set, air filter and 2’ of fuel hose all OEM from a Honda dealer for $50 today and couldn’t believe how cheap that was. If I bought the same stuff for one of my stihl or husky saws it would probably be more than double the cost. I bought a carb overhaul kit (not an entire carb) for the Kohler engine on my zero turn last year and it was $100. Is it Honda to thank? The motor is a GCV160 which I think is common to their push mowers too, so was thinking they have to make part costs at a price point where you aren’t thinking about replacing the entire unit based on a failed recoil or carburetor. Anyone have thoughts?


----------



## ballisticdoughnut (Mar 25, 2022)

Parts for the GC engines in general aren't too bad price wise. Parts for GX engines (commercial) are more expensive.


----------



## Mpl127 (Mar 25, 2022)

ballisticdoughnut said:


> Parts for the GC engines in general aren't too bad price wise. Parts for GX engines (commercial) are more expensive.


 What are the differences? Probably more metal involved than plastic on the commercial? But a $25 oem carb?


----------



## ballisticdoughnut (Mar 25, 2022)

GX is cast iron cylinder liner, ball bearing crank, metal shroud and recoil, metal fuel tank, etc. Just a more robust build for commercial use.


----------



## Mpl127 (Mar 25, 2022)

Carbs the same?


----------



## Mpl127 (Mar 25, 2022)

I don’t really care about the carbs, just trying to reconcile price for parts between mfrs of equipment.


----------



## ballisticdoughnut (Mar 25, 2022)

Mpl127 said:


> Carbs the same?


No. There's many different part numbers for the GC carbs as well, they're not all the same.


----------



## Okie (Mar 26, 2022)

Some Honda parts such as carb's are within reason but you have to really keep a heads up and watch out, keep your money in your pocket BEFORE biting into a Honda part, you can really get a surprise about a part if not careful.
The Honda GCV160 is a good engine and I have couple around in salvage that I' keep for external spare parts that has internal issues.
No oil drain plug on some of them. Honda save few cents on that one.
I've got a Honda 4 wheeler UTV that some of the parts that should be .35 cents are $35 or more and plastic and no clone stuff. (but it's a good machine)


----------



## cscltd (Apr 9, 2022)

Honda power equipment engines part prices are generally very good. We use to replace carbs all the time instead of cleaning etc when mower came in for plugged carb issue. We found it easier and faster during spring rush and customer was happy that got a new oem carb for same price as cleaning it. 
is it to keep aftermarket parts from profiting? 
I have looked at their carbs and think how can they make this for 20 bucks, let alone retailing it?
but sometimes they will get u back with plastic shrouds I have noticed. 
we have told our customers for years that Honda was the most reasonable to repair compared to the Kohler Briggs etc. And the GC(V) are USA made too. The “Toro” engines weather it was Suzuki or current Asian engines are insanely priced for parts. 
don’t get me started on the price of $$$toro cables compared to $Honda


----------

